# Retro lighting



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I need to get a retro kit to beef up the lighting on the 12 gallon tank I am going to use for the nano....any suggestions where I can find adiquate lighting with 8"-12" bulbs? I would like to get 3 watts per gallon.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

hellolights.com sells all kinds of retro fit kits.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

hellolights.com or diyreef.com - both reputalbe sites, good luck.

or nanotunes.com if its for a nanocube.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

AHsupply.com

the only place you need to go for retrofits. they make the best kits and have the best reflectors. >.<


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

There are tons of sites out there if you do a search, or check out the posted above links. Here are a couple of fixtures/retros that would work for the application you are looking at.

For a Retro Kit you can look at this:
15" retro PC kit:
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idP...ct~CU01611.html

Or, if you wanted to go the complete fixture route, these two fixtures meet the requirements of what you are looking for. IMO between these two fixtures, I would go with the Coralife set up. I have have numerous PC fixtures in the past, and my Coralife PC fixture still runs strong. Plus, I have not had any issues with it. On one of my Current USA fixtures (2X65W) one of the ballest went out, and had to be replaced.

Coralife 12 Inch Aqualight With 2-18W 50/50 Lamps Straight Pin Base 
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idP...ct~ES53124.html

12 inch 2x18 Watt Current USA PowerCompact Dual Satellite Fixture
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idP...ct~CU01011.html


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys!!

You have been a ton of help. Im not sure what I am going to do yet...but I might take the top off and just go with an open top / light combo. This tank has the light built into the top kind of thing.

Not my tank....but same kind of top.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm going to setting up an all in one tank like soon. I chose to go with an open top so I wouldn't be restricted to use their light setup and to avoid the over heating issuses.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...it is the heat I am worried about.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm going to light mine with a 14k 150w hqi coralife clip on pendant or a 20k 250 se pfo pendant. I'm going to start with the 250 during the cycle and see where the temps go and then if need be cut back to a 150w hqi. I would look at some pendants that are out there. thne you go open top to aviod the heat and keep a clean look. Also without a top you have a good number of skimmers to choose from.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

fyi - I have heard that the stock pumps in those all in one tanks cause a lot of heat, and after people switched them out for maxijets (either 600 or 900) they observed lower temps...not on topic but thought I would throw it out there anyway.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great point ^^^^

GG - you might also want to look into a 70w HQI for that sized tank if you are planning on going with an open top, or if you want to get crazy go with a 150w HQI. Just about all of those fixtures have built-in fans, and you can always set up a DIY canapy fan to blow across the water surface for additonal cooling.

Here are a number of really good MH (both pendant and hang-on versions) that would work with an open top tank of that size (both 70w & 150W).

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage...ean_lights.html

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage...t_advanced.html

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage...unar_light.html

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage..._hqi_clamp.html


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im looking at this light 
*Current USA Satellite Dual 2x18 Watt 12"Power Compact Strip Light W/Lunar Light*
It has a fan and sounds like it would work pretty well.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

www.nanotuners.com

they have some really nice kits you can build in to your already existing hood. i was going to get teh PC aquapod and upgrade the lighting, but decided to go with the 150W MH

www.nanocustoms.com

another good one to check out.

both the sites are (obviously) geared towards nano tanks.

hope you find something GG!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Im looking at this light
> *Current USA Satellite Dual 2x18 Watt 12"Power Compact Strip Light W/Lunar Light*
> It has a fan and sounds like it would work pretty well.


That should be a solid fixture. That is a great value for the price. The only thing to watch out for is perhaps the ballast. I had the Current 2x65w w/lunar lights and fan, and one of the PC ballast burnt out. I used that opportunity to upgrade to MH, but that is just me. Also note, that on that fixture each item [e.g. PC Bulbs (both kelivn & actinc), fan, lunar lights) have separate plugs (thus, four in total). So, unless you run four timers you will have to keep something plugged in 24/7. I ran three timers for the dawn/dusk effect (looked great BTW), and fan, but ran the moon lights 24/7. The fan is pretty quiet, but you will notice it if you have it cut on and off. Just an FYI, and my experiences with that fixture. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

aquatraders.com sell light and accesories ridicoulsy cheap.. just my input


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

you gotta be careful with that stuff from aquatraders. You get what you pay for. buy a better light or.....buy a light that might eventually catch your house on fire.


----------

